# Mad Science Party



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Greenwick said:


> I had my party this Thursday, and it turned out great! Had a few cancellations, but still a good number of friends showed up. Finally got people from my art group to meet people from my writing group!
> 
> I'm adding pictures to this album: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/greenwick-albums-halloween-2015-a.html
> 
> ...


----------

